# gps losing signal/not accurate



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

my humminbird matrix has lost a signal a couple times in open water and when going thru ports and harbors im actually in the land according to gps. the antenna is mounted 10" to the right of the monitor on the side console. any reason as to why this happens?


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

i was told that the gps puck should be at least 3 foot from the unit . i was having troubel with my lowrance unit intill i moved the puck then it worked fine .


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Check your connection. My gps wouldn't even pickup a signal one day last week. Thought it was due to cloud cover. It did it again the next time i went out so i took it off the front and put it on the back and it worked perfectly. I checked the connection and saw that it had corrosion in it and i wasn't getting any connection. I squirted it with some WD40 and it cleaned it right up. No problem now. So make sure you're getting a good connection.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Another thing to consider is that as the earth rotates on its axis the direction to satalites has changed. Fewer satalites means location isn't as accurate. I mounted my Lowrance gps puck at the transom of my boat so it is closer to the transducer. It just made sense to me to put it there. 

Not sure if this is your problem or not but I would disconnect all conectors and spray with some electrical cleaner then put back together. Corrosion builds up easy in the electrical connectors.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

all is good now. i moved the puck and offset the location using the cursor and matching up the coordinates. puts me right where i need to be now. thanks for the responses guys!


----------

